# Cutting flex track



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe I have to cut some flex track (83) for my HO line.

It seems if I cut the flex track, don't I also have to cut a cross beam where I cut the track to fit the joiner on?

Also, how do you have the flex track to stay in position - pin it down?

Thanks as always in advance


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Is the track temporary? Pin with thumb tacks.
Semi permanent? Dabs of caulking under foam or cork base and under track, pin till dry.
Permanent? More caulking.
Follow this procedure.
For cutting flex yes removal of the last tie or ties is required. After setting track and cutting mismatched ends remove just enough ties to replace rail joiners the shave down the thickness or replacement ties and slide the under rail joiners for a finished look!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

If you're using rail joiners (as opposed to soldered joints), you will have to cut a tie near the end away so that you have room for the joiner. Save the scrap track pieces (with their ties), and carefully cut off a few spare ties. After you have your track down with the joiners in place, slip a cut tie underneath the joiner area to make it look like there was a tie there all along.

As you're working with flex, you should read Greg's FABULOUS thread on how to prebend flex curve so that it will hold its shape:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys,

TJ - I read that post and am unclear on what exactly is happening. Do you thread the tie through the nails and it keeps its shape? How do you know how far apart to place the nails for a given curve?

The mind boggles at you guys


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Novice may I suggest you go watch some videos on youtube. Search laying flextrack or something like that, there is a bunch. Some good some bad!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

Quick summary of the Choo Choo Greg flextrack prebend method ...

1. Remove the "floating rail from your flextrack.

2. Through somewhat of a trial and error process, mount three screws or nails on a board in a triangular fashion. The spacing between the 3 will dictate the resulting rail radius.

3. Slowly "weave" the floating rail through the screws, pushing it along its length ... the rail will distort into a permanent curved bend in the process.

4. Insert (carefully) the floating rail back into the flextrack section. The flextrack will now assume a curved shape matching that of the prebend floating rail.

The nice benefit to this is that when you mount the flextrack to your layout, you're not "fighting" the tendency of the flex to want to unbend itself while your trying to spring it around a curve.

All kudos to Greg on this one ...

TJ


----------

